# Sticky  minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway



## Sonnie

This is the: *minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway*

 

Want to win 1 of 10 UMIK-1 Microphones from miniDSP that will be given away each month for the next 10 months?

*Click here to learn more about the miniDSP UMIK-1*

The qualifications are pretty simple... 

Qualification Period is from October 1, 2013 to July 31, 2014... 10 full months.
Make 25 posts in the forums anytime during the qualification period ... remember no post padding.
*NOTE:* This means you have to make 25 "new" posts in the forums _*during*_ the qualification period, which is between October 1, 2013 and July 31, 2014. 
*You ARE NOT qualified until you make those new posts between 10/1/13 and 7/31/14... so do not post in the qualification thread UNTIL you have made those posts and have qualified.*
Post in the *Qualification Thread* that you would like to be entered into the giveaway.
The first of each month, beginning November 2013 and continuing through August 2014, we will draw a winner. You will receive a coupon code from HTS that will allow you to order a UMIK-1 at no cost to you.

You only have to qualify ONCE! If you do not win a UMIK-1 the first month after you have entered the giveaway, your name will remain in the drawing each month... and will only be removed if you win a mic.

*BUT WAIT!*

Because *miniDSP* really appreciates all the support they have received from HTS and its members, there will be TWO drawings per month instead of ONE... therefore you could win 1 of 20 UMIK-1 microphones over the next 10 months!!!

There are no restrictions on shipping... anyone can qualify!

Good luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

*This giveaway does not count against you as a giveaway win. _Any member winning a giveaway valued at more than $100 will not be eligible for another giveaway within six months of winning a previous giveaway._


----------



## B- one

Another great giveaway!! Way to go guys! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mike0206

Wow that is pretty awesome!


----------



## gorb

Very nice giveaway. I've been interested in getting a mic + REW for awhile, and winning one of these would save me some money


----------



## tonyvdb

Thank you miniDSP and the HTS! This is fantastic. Good luck to all who enter over the next 10 months.


----------



## alfa-74

That's great news!!

I'm just about to order a MiniDSP for my HT setup. This would an excellent upgrade for fine tuning!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## moparz10

Awesome giveaway,this was on my list of items in need.


----------



## Tonto

Wow! What a great giveaway, & I just happen to need a mic. Thanks Sonnie & minDSP!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Great giveaway, thanks Sonnie and miniDSP! This could permanently relegate my old Radio Shack meter to backup duty (if I can figure out REW, that is). And no restriction on shipping. :T


----------



## morca

Owen Bartley said:


> Great giveaway, thanks Sonnie and miniDSP! This could permanently relegate my old Radio Shack meter to backup duty (if I can figure out REW, that is). And no restriction on shipping. :T


count me in !!!


----------



## dschlic1

Great! I am in the process of testing and calibrating my home audio system. I just purchased the Dayton Audio iMM-6 calibrated microphone. Can always use another. Please include me.


----------



## BD55

What a great giveaway! Thanks, miniDSP and HTS for such a useful tool in our HT endeavors! I would love to see how to improve my setup with this!


----------



## Nec

Wow that is pretty awesome cos I need it for rew.


----------



## wildcrd

Great giveaway. I've spent the last several days catching up on the various umik-1 and REW threads. Looking forward to really dialing in my system.


----------



## asere

How nice! Sign me up!!


----------



## Sonnie

> asere said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice! Sign me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dschlic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I am in the process of testing and calibrating my home audio system. I just purchased the Dayton Audio iMM-6 calibrated microphone. Can always use another. Please include me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morca said:
> 
> 
> 
> count me in !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Make sure you read the qualifications and *after* qualifying... post in the qualification thread. :T


----------



## orion

Outstanding, I dont know how you do it with all these giveaways.


----------



## mpompey

Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## mpednault

This will give me a good reason to spend more of my research and lurking time here at the HTS! Thanks for this great giveaway opportunity!

Does this post count?


----------



## labman1

Have wanted to figure out REW for a while. Great give away!


----------



## mpednault

When will the winners be announced? It is in fact the first of November!

I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## Sonnie

That is answered in the first post. :T


> The first of each month, beginning November 2013 and continuing through August 2014, we will draw a winner.


----------



## Sonnie

We have our first two winners... Congratulations to:

*bkeeler10* and *BD55*

Your names will now be removed from the qualification thread. I will send you a coupon via PM as soon as I get it from Tony at miniDSP.

Again... congratulations and thanks for being a member at HTS. :T :T :T


----------



## mpednault

I know Sonnie, just being impatient! 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Tonto

Congrads to bkeeler10 and BD55, be sure & let us know how you like em!!!


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the win guys! Hopefully using them goes well for both of you. I would like to look into using some calibration equipment someday.


----------



## BD55

Sonnie said:


> We have our first two winners... Congratulations to:
> 
> *bkeeler10* and *BD55*
> 
> Your names will now be removed from the qualification thread. I will send you a coupon via PM as soon as I get it from Tony at miniDSP.
> 
> Again... congratulations and thanks for being a member at HTS. :T :T :T


AWESOME!!! :bigsmile: I am super excited to dive into the rabbit hole of measurements with this!!! Thanks HTS and miniDSP!!! :clap:


----------



## moparz10

congrats !


----------



## bkeeler10

Sonnie said:


> We have our first two winners... Congratulations to:
> 
> *bkeeler10* and *BD55*
> 
> Your names will now be removed from the qualification thread. I will send you a coupon via PM as soon as I get it from Tony at miniDSP.
> 
> Again... congratulations and thanks for being a member at HTS. :T :T :T


Wahoo!!. Thank you, Sonnie and miniDSP for another great giveaway. I guess I won't have any excuse now for not getting a REW setup going. This is great!


----------



## bkeeler10

Did some reading in the calibration forums, and now realize that this mic is everything I need to do measurements. No more preamps or phantom power or probably external sound cards either. Now I am even happier and very much looking forward to getting this and trying it out. Thanks again :clap: :T


----------



## skeeter99

I would like to be entered into the drawing. Thank you!!

Scott


----------



## JohnM

skeeter99 said:


> I would like to be entered into the drawing.


To enter you have to post in the Qualification Thread.


----------



## skeeter99

JohnM said:


> To enter you have to post in the Qualification Thread.


Ahh, I was doing it on my phone and didn't notice the thread title change. Posted in the other. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Sonnie

Our second set of winners for the month of November are:

*alfa-74* and *Phillips*

Congratulation guys! 

I will let you know how Tony plans to handle delivery.


----------



## Tonto

Woo Hoo!!! Congradulation are in order for alfa-74 and Phillips!!! Isn't it great to be part of the HTS.:clap:


----------



## JQueen

Congrats to both .. I keep forgetting to enter this contest


----------



## moparz10

Congrats to both


----------



## asere

Congratulations guys!!


----------



## alfa-74

Sonnie said:


> Our second set of winners for the month of November are:
> 
> alfa-74 and Phillips
> 
> Congratulation guys!
> 
> I will let you know how Tony plans to handle delivery.


Thanks a lot!! I didnt think i would be one of the winners.

I just started reading the REW information some days ago, but now i have a very good reason too !!

I will have done days off by the end of the year, so i will use it and do some research

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations guys - now the real fun begins!


----------



## Phillips

Sonnie said:


> Our second set of winners for the month of November are:
> 
> *alfa-74* and *Phillips*
> 
> Congratulation guys!
> 
> I will let you know how Tony plans to handle delivery.


Hi Sonnie / MiniDsp thank you very much, really appreciative.

Will be really great to have a good mic.

Thanks again

P.S Also thanks to all those who have said congratulations etc, great forum ah.


----------



## ALPHUX

This is awesome!


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations to *Mike0206* and *flamingeye*, our third pair of winners for the month of December.

I will send you a PM with details.


----------



## Mike0206

Thanks Sonnie/HTS /MiniDSP!!!
This is awesome! Can't wait to hook it up especially once I get my DIY subs built to use it for REW! Should be great. Thanks again!


----------



## daddieo

*Re: minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

I would love to have one of these mics so that I can get my, just ordered, minidsp dialed in with the new sub I built and do a complete REW on my 3 month old theater. All built with the help of the great members of HTS!


----------



## Sonnie

*Once you get qualified* be sure to post in the qualification thread.


----------



## flamingeye

sonnie, HTS and MiniDSP thanks I can't wait to get this this is way cool !!! I can final stop using the radio shack meter as a mike I will now be-able to checking the main speakers too instead of just the subs


----------



## Sonnie

*mpompey* and *Nuwisha* are our two winners for January, our fourth month of the giveaway series.

Congratulations!

PM details to follow.


----------



## mpompey

Sweet! 

Something new to play with during these insane snowstorms Philly has been getting.


----------



## Nuwisha

Awesome! 

I'll put it to good use, and when I'm not using it I'm sure my step son in law will make good use of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Theresa

I have the Dayton "calibrated" mic and would like to have a truly calibrated mic.


----------



## schmidtwi

I need to get my post count up quickly so I can qualify for this great giveaway.


----------



## Theresa

Yes, me too. I think I'm going to run REW and see how it does automatically adjusting my miniDSPs.


----------



## Nuwisha

Got my Umik-1 in the mail on Monday!

I've downloaded the calibration file and REW, just haven't had time to play with it yet. I'm going to have to move my PC closer to my Theater rig so my cords will reach. 

Thanks again to HTS and MiniDSP for this great gift.


----------



## mpompey

Exactly! Got mine this week as well.


----------



## ALMFamily

*orion* and *pddufrene* are our two winners for February, our fifth month of the giveaway series.

Congratulations!

PM details to follow.


----------



## Mike0206

Congrats guys!


----------



## orion

Sweeeeet. I am so excited. I have limited experience using my radio shack SPL meter to calibrate my subs. This is going to be SO much better.

We do belong to the greatest bunch of guys on this here internet. Thanks again


----------



## moparz10

Congrats on the WIN gentlemen !


----------



## B- one

Let us know how great they are! Maybe you could talk me into buying. Congrats on the win.


----------



## pddufrene

Thanks guys!!! I'm really excited, I almost bought one about a month ago. I guess my procrastination finally paid off! Lol


----------



## GCG

Congrats guys. You'll love it. I broke down and bought one from CS. Guess I should pull myself from the contest, huh?


----------



## chashint

Are the winners of a mic (or any other prize for that matter) still equally eligible to win another (bigger) prize ?
Or is there a spread the wealth factor in the random number generator ?
I only sign up for the giveaways that would improve my system or be an a equal replacement for something I have and allow a flow down to a needy family member so I don't think greed is the driver for this question.
My interest in winning a mic would be for playing with the REW but it would be more of a learning exercise than something I think I need.
Just curious what the policy of winning multiple prizes is.


----------



## Sonnie

Probably best to just quote from the rules:

*From time to time we may offer giveaways (products or cash) for members in the forum to participate by meeting certain qualifications in order to enter the giveaway drawing. There will never be any purchase required or monetary requirement in order to enter the giveaways. We do not participate in raffles or lotteries of any kind. Any member winning a giveaway valued at more than $100 will not be eligible for another giveaway within six months of winning a previous giveaway. The most common qualification for giveaways will be a certain number of posts required in order to enter the giveaway. As part of our normal rules we do not allow post padding, which is numerous one-liner non-sense posts with little meaning with the intent to get your post count up. For giveaway qualifications, posts must contain at least 25 words or more to count. If we make the determination that a member is post padding to qualify for a giveaway, we have the right to disqualify that member from the giveaway. Giveaways are also for members who actively participate in our forums. If we determine that you are only participating for the giveaways, we may disqualify you without notification. Giveaway rules and qualifications are subject to change at the discretion of the Home Theater Shack owners. *


----------



## Tonto

Great forum, I won the XTZ Room Analyzer & am proud to sit out 6 months. Come to think of, that's coming up soon....better start keepin up with the rest of yous guys!!!


----------



## chashint

Thank you Sonnie.


----------



## leon88

That's great news!!


----------



## ALMFamily

*Paxonator* and *hyghwayman* are our two winners for March. our sixth month of the giveaway series.

Congratulations!

PM details to follow.


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the new toys guys!!!


----------



## Tonto

Congradulations Paxonator and hyghwayman!!!

Woo Hooo!!! Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## pddufrene

Congrats!


----------



## dcs3473

Congrats!!


----------



## moparz10

Congrats!


----------



## Nec

Congrats


----------



## pddufrene

Is this giveaway still going on?


----------



## JohnM

Yes, there are 4 more pairs of UMIK's to give away.


----------



## pddufrene

JohnM said:


> Yes, there are 4 more pairs of UMIK's to give away.


Ok I was just wondering. I supposedly one one in February abd never received it, so I thought maybe with HTS being sold it might have shut it down or something. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## labman1

I think I qualify so put me in the que. Daddy needs to calibrate the XS15's!:bigsmile:


----------



## pddufrene

labman1 said:


> I think I qualify so put me in the que. Daddy needs to calibrate the XS15's!:bigsmile:


You posted in the wrong thread, just to let you know.


----------



## mechman

pddufrene said:


> Ok I was just wondering. I supposedly one one in February abd never received it, so I thought maybe with HTS being sold it might have shut it down or something. Thanks for the reply!


Did you get a coupon for one? I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## pddufrene

mechman said:


> Did you get a coupon for one? I'll see what I can find out.


No sir, I sure didn't. I emailed Sonnie all my info the same day I found out. And haven't heard anything since, the only reason I was asking is because I was fixing to purchase one. So I didn't want to have two if I was getting one from here.


----------



## Sonnie

I just sent an email to Tony. I did forward the info for the two February winners, but it may have gotten lost in the ocean between here and there. 

Someone will need to make sure Tony gets the info for the two April winners and the info for the two May winners (whoever they will be) to Tony as well.


----------



## pddufrene

Got my UMIK-1 Mic! Came in the mail today, I can't wait to get everything up and running. Thanks! Again to HTS and miniDSP for this wonderful giveaway!


----------



## orion

I received the Mic I won. I cant wait to get it all set up and see what my system is actually doing. What a wonderful site we belong to


----------



## mechman

*asere* and *gorb* are our two winners for April, our seventh month of the giveaway series.

Congratulations!

PM'ing details.


----------



## asere

Wow! what a nice gift especially now that I'm getting to start REW.
Thank you!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

Congrats guys!


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Congrats guys!


Thank you!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Wow! what a nice gift especially now that I'm getting to start REW. Thank you!!!


Can't wait to read your impressions, I would like to try REW someday. Congrats to the new winners of a great giveaway.


----------



## asere

I must reply again. Winning made my night. A big THANK YOU to all!!


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Can't wait to read your impressions, I would like to try REW someday. Congrats to the new winners of a great giveaway.


I'll post impressions once i get to know Rew. Newbie here


----------



## gorb

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Tonto

Cangrads to asere & gorb!!! It's nice to win this kind of stuff!!!


----------



## mechman

*rab-byte* and *EarlK* are our two winners for May, our eighth month of the giveaway series.

Congratulations! :T

PM'ing details.


----------



## EarlK

mechman said:


> *rab-byte* and *EarlK* are our two winners for May, our eighth month of the giveaway series.
> 
> Congratulations! :T
> 
> PM'ing details.



Thank-you very much for this .

It'll be nice to own a USB connected test mic .

Thanks again ! <> :sn:


----------



## rab-byte

Wow again!
Thanks to miniDSP and HTS!
I'm going to annoy the out of my wife tinkering with my system once my move is done.


----------



## pddufrene

Congrats guys! Welcome to the club, I still haven't had a chance to use mine yet. But I hope to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## rab-byte

pddufrene said:


> Congrats guys! Welcome to the club, I still haven't had a chance to use mine yet. But I hope to give it a shot this weekend.


I'm moving this weekend. After that I've got unpacking and I'll be connecting my pre/pro for the first time (pics/review to follow) 

Then I'll get to dive head first into REW and really start cooking.


----------



## pddufrene

rab-byte said:


> I'm moving this weekend. After that I've got unpacking and I'll be connecting my pre/pro for the first time (pics/review to follow)
> 
> Then I'll get to dive head first into REW and really start cooking.


Well your gonna be like a kid in a candy store! Enjoy your new toys, and I look forward to the pics and review.


----------



## gorb

I hope I can find some time this weekend to start using REW. I haven't even taken the mic out of the box yet  I also don't know how well REW will work since I'll be using it on a noisy desktop rather than a quiet laptop (since I don't have one of those).


----------



## Tonto

Congrads rab-byte and EarlK & welcome to the club!!! Can't wait to hear how you like them. This is truely a great giveaway. Something we all need & will use!


----------



## asere

Congrats guys. I won for April and I can't begin to tell you how fun and useful it has been.


----------



## mumukiss

Great giveaway.Thanks miniDSP, just new to REW. Hop Can get one UMIK-1. Sign me up please !! :heehee:


----------



## mechman

Our June winners are ericzim and willis7469. Congratulations!


----------



## B- one

mechman said:


> Our June winners are ericzim and willis7469. Congratulations!


Congrats guys! Hope you like them.


----------



## Tonto

Congrads to ericzim and willis7469!!!! Hope you guys enjoy them.

How many more of these are there? Seems like were getting close.


----------



## rab-byte

Congratulations to the winners. Now you have no excuse not to fine tune your system to the nth degree. 

That said I still haven't even set up my system let alone gone through EQ in any way shape or form. I've had too much going on and as a result haven't been able to play with the new toys :.(


----------



## asere

Congrats


----------



## willis7469

Thanks everybody! This couldn't have come at a better time. I have been shopping for a mic to replace my rat shack meter/mic. Now if can just relocate my BFD to a new home...minidsp to complete the ensemble! Now I'm off to do more backflips!!!!!!!!!
Thank you HTS, and minidsp. I feel so fortunate.


----------



## mechman

Tonto said:


> How many more of these are there? Seems like were getting close.


There are two drawings left. :T


----------



## ericzim

Woohoo! I've never won anything in my life. Thanks a bunch! I can't wait to get the microphone and use it with rew and see how my built in Audyssey compares.


----------



## Tonto

Congrats guys, looks like another pair of happy "HTS Winners Club" members!!! And we don't even do this to win, we do it because we love it. Winning is just extra!


----------



## willis7469

Tonto said:


> Congrats guys, looks like another pair of happy "HTS Winners Club" members!!! And we don't even do this to win, we do it because we love it. Winning is just extra!


Thanks tonto! You are so right. I was a long time creeper, just taking in extra knowledge. I finally registered to get rew going to utilize my BFD. Now I can't wait to send it down the road for a minidsp! I thought using rew was winning enough. Thanks again, and congrats to ericzim too!


----------



## JBrax

Congrats to all who have won and being a part of this forum is the real gift.


----------



## hyghwayman

+1 ^^^^ JBrax


----------



## mechman

I'm long overdue on this as I keep forgetting about it... 

July's winners are rdcollns and Owen Bartley. Congrats guys! I'll pm you for the info I need.

The August drawing is the *last* drawing for this giveaway!


----------



## willis7469

Let me be the 2nd to say congrats! I have had too many obligations to to really use mine, but the 20 minutes I did get showed me what a great piece of equipment this is. You will no doubt love it. Congrats!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks Steve, MiniDSP, and HTS!!! :jump:

I'm really moving into the new age now. I finally just got an Ausdyssey-capable receiver earlier this year, and I'm looking forward to trying out REQ as well to see what kind of a mess I can make of things.

Again, sincere thanks to all involved in this contest and the whole Shack. You guys do an amazing job.

(and congrats to my fellow winner, rdcollins!)


----------



## rdcollns

I just received my mic yesterday and WOW! Thank you all. I was excited when I won, but this looks far nicer than I expected. I guess you all had to pull me up to a new level of tweaking one way or another. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Tonto

Congrats rdcollns and Owen, & welcome to the winners club!


----------



## JBrax

Congrats gentlemen!


----------



## B- one

Congrats and enjoy the new toys guys .


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks again to all. Mine arrived yesterday, and the build quality feels great. It's a heavy little guy! Also I love that the packaging was over the top, very well done, miniDSP. It arrived in an outer corrugated cardboard mailing box, the inner corrugated product box fit snugly inside that, and the product itself comes in a nice plastic carrying case lined with foam cut to size. Very very nice.

I'll try to get some testing in soon, but I'll have to teach myself how to use REQ with it, and hopefully be able to translate that into some filters for my (currently unhooked) BFD to tame the boominess in my subs that Audyssey ignored.


----------



## mechman

The final winners of this great giveaway are Bear123 and jamesfrazier. Congrats guys! :T


----------



## asere

mechman said:


> The final winners of this great giveaway are Bear123 and jamesfrazier. Congrats guys! :T


Congrats guys. A very neat toy indeed!!!


----------



## jamesfrazier

Such a pleasant surprise. Very glad to be a member of the shack and have all these wonderful giveaway opportunities. Thank you so very much and good luck to the next month winners!!

Edit: Didn't see that these were the last mics to be given away, so I guess good luck to anyone currently entered in a giveaway!


----------



## Tonto

Congrads Bear123 and jamesfrazier, isn't it nice to win something that is the conerstone of our hobby! 

This was truely a specail giveaway...sorry to see it end! Thanks mini-dsp, a truely great sponsor, & HTS for continuing to make us the gold standard for all HT forums.


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the new toys!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congratulations guys, welcome to the new mic club!


----------



## cyborg_av

missed it.. anyways congrats to the lucky winners...

new to getting into this stuff..


----------



## -Axle-

cyborg_av said:


> missed it.. anyways congrats to the lucky winners...
> 
> new to getting into this stuff..


+1

Hey, you guys forgot to mail mine out. I've been here forever, I promise.

Great way to promote the website and contributions. I'm only sorry I missed it.

Edit: Auto-corrected word?


----------



## jamesfrazier

Received mine today. The mic came packaged very well, double boxed and in its foam padded personal case. The mic looks very high quality and has good weight to it. Excited to start learning about taking personal measurements


----------



## marcstpierre

great offer.:heehee:


----------

